# Taiwan Navy (ROCN) to include home-built subs in future fleet program



## CougarKing (20 Sep 2014)

Regardless of what else it plans to acquire, diesel subs have been at the top of its shopping list for years despite the reluctance for anyone- including the US- to sell SSKs to them for fear of upsetting their respective trade relations with mainland China.

Perhaps Canada should take a hint from Taiwan when it comes to home-built subs as future replacements for the _Victorias/Upholders_?

Defense News



> *Taiwan Previews Major Naval Acquisition Plan*
> Sep. 20, 2014 - 03:45PM   |  By WENDELL MINNICK
> 
> TAIPEI — *Taiwan’s Navy plans to build new destroyers, frigates, corvettes and submarines in a 20-year force modernization program that will replace all the US and French-built warships in the fleet.*
> ...


----------

